# New bigger tank



## w4sap (Mar 20, 2019)

What do you think?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

For what ind of fish?


----------



## w4sap (Mar 20, 2019)

Mbuna's


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I might triple the rock...double it anyway.


----------



## w4sap (Mar 20, 2019)

Added a few more rocks. What do you think?

Thanks for the replies! Steve


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

Did I miss it?
What size is it?
Looks nice!


----------

